

Reddit: I'm Four Years Old. AMAA - bravura
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/fxhsu/im_4_years_old_amaa/

======
Jun8
It's interesting how answers seem wiser when put in a different context, e.g,
"Q. What do you think of the current economic climate? A. Dragons!" I think
oracles operated on a similar premise.

~~~
mkr-hn
Maybe the Oracle of Delphi. The king would take that to mean he needed to go
to war with China.

------
mahmud
Absolutely adorable.

